# Officer Down: Trooper Jack P. Holland Jr. - [Lodi, Ohio]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/22/2007
*Ohio state trooper succumbs to yellow jacket sting*

*Officer Down: Trooper Jack P. Holland Jr.* - [Lodi, Ohio]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*

*Age:* N/A

*Cause of Death:* Animal Related
*
Additional Information:* Trooper Holland had served with the agency for 19 years and was assigned as a salvage inspector at the Massillon District Headquarters. He is survived by his wife and three children. 
*Incident Details*: Trooper Jack Holland died from a yellow jacket sting while on duty at the highway patrol's Seville commercial driver's license facility.

Paramedics transported Trooper Holland to Lodi Hospital at about 1:15 pm. He succumbed to the injury just over one hour later.

*End of Watch:* Tuesday, August 21, 2007

*Yellow jacket sting kills state trooper in Ohio

*The Associated Press
LODI, Ohio - A yellow jacket got inside a State Highway Patrol building and stung a trooper sitting at his desk, causing a severe reaction that killed him, authorities said Tuesday. 
Trooper Jack Holland Jr., 45, was stung at about 1 p.m. inside the patrol's commercial driver licensing facility in Seville, about 30 miles south of Cleveland, the Highway Patrol said in a statement. 
Paramedics transported Holland to the emergency room at nearby Lodi Community Hospital, where he was pronounced dead at 2:30 p.m., the statement said. No other details were released. 
Holland, a 19-year patrol veteran, worked as a salvage inspector since 2003, making sure that rebuilt or self-assembled vehicles were safe for the road, said patrol spokesman Lt. Tony Bradshaw. 
Holland is survived by a wife and three children ages 8, 10 and 14.


----------

